# Dangerous and suspicious behaving riders



## Gary Singh (Mar 6, 2018)

Riders' true or real identities are hidden from the driver and even Uber currently. The sms short code text verification of a mobile device and phone numbers is no longer in use. Riders can log in without the security code (text).

Different prepaid sim cards are being used by riders to hide their identity from drivers, Uber and law enforcement. At the very least, they are trying to confuse law enforcement and Uber after they caused somekind of problem to the driver.

All drivers need to be careful. Especially at night.Especially if you do not have an in-car camera (recording video and audio).

It is very disturbing and concerning to think why any rider would want his or her identity hidden from drivers, Uber and law enforcement if all they are really after is just a car ride.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Gary Singh said:


> Riders' true or real identities are hidden from the driver and even Uber currently. The sms short code text verification of a mobile device and phone numbers is no longer in use. Riders can log in without the security code (text).
> 
> Different prepaid sim cards are being used by riders to hide their identity from drivers, Uber and law enforcement. At the very least, they are trying to confuse law enforcement and Uber after they caused somekind of problem to the driver.
> 
> ...


Loooolllll Neil you talking bs again ? Can't log in with a different sim card on an existing account .. Even with a new sim in the phone you still need the number you register the account with.


----------



## Gary Singh (Mar 6, 2018)

What was meant to be a security feature of the rider app to properly identify or verify the person using a specific rider account with the sms short code (text) is no longer in use.

The person riding in your car may not be the actual owner of the rider account. rider can log in without the security text (only need a password). The security text message is supposed to confirm the device id, sim card and phone number. thereby confirming the rider's identity. 

Again drivers need to be very careful. The best thing you can do for yourself is get an in-car camera. And make sure it also records audio.


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

Also watch out for any passengers so called friends, they could be literally anybody, even someone they just met, no ID, no passport to prove their true identity.


----------



## Gary Singh (Mar 6, 2018)

Law enforcement agencies (the police) only need one identity to investigate and solve any crime. Even if a group of people were involved. 

That one identity must of course first be accurate, real and true


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Gary Singh said:


> What was meant to be a security feature of the rider app to properly identify or verify the person using a specific rider account with the sms short code (text) is no longer in use.
> 
> The person riding in your car may not be the actual owner of the rider account. rider can log in without the security text (only need a password). The security text message is supposed to confirm the device id, sim card and phone number. thereby confirming the rider's identity.
> 
> Again drivers need to be very careful. The best thing you can do for yourself is get an in-car camera. And make sure it also records audio.


Stop talking bs... I've tried today still need to get text from uber with the 4 digit security code ..



WestSydGuy said:


> Also watch out for any passengers so called friends, they could be literally anybody, even someone they just met, no ID, no passport to prove their true identity.


There's no way to verify who they are... We're not "authorised" to ask for id...


----------

